# New to this site - EA from Lubbock



## PSG (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm Cole Shooter from Lubbock, Texas, and I was made an EA on May 17th of this year at MacKenzie Lodge #1327. I've really enjoyed the site so far, and found a lot of really interesting information and discussion. I'm looking forward to talking with you all more.

-Cole


----------



## Benton (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ahkhaaron (Jul 12, 2012)

welcome brother!


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forms and congratulations on your first step in the craft.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 12, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## PSG (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, brothers. I've really enjoyed not only learning the craft itself but also the immense history of the group as well. Looking forward to learning more as I progress as well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to this Site!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome and best of luck in your travels.


----------



## jhale1158 (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to live in Lubbock! Welcome in Brother


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the community, Brother


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site and welcome to.the.Craft


----------

